# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Vette hoofdhuid & Veel roos HELP

## mynameisloeka

Ik heb jaren lang mijn haar zo goed als ELKE dag gewassen ... (zo dom van me) IK ben nu al twee weken bezig met het af te bouwen dit wil zeggen dat ik mij haar nu om de dag was, maar het is die 2de dag nog steeds heel vettig en ik heb die 2de dag ook enorm veel last van roos ! Ik ben ten einde raad en wil mijn haar heel graag terug elke dag wassen omdat ik het idee heb dat ik toch geen resultaat zie. 

Groetjes Loeka , alvast bedankt voor jullie tijd en moeite xxx

----------

